# ZZP eBay - Gauge Pods



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Looks like ZZP is clearing out some imperfect A-Pillar Gauge Pods for $53: 2011 12 Chevy Chevrolet Cruze Dual Gauge Pillar Pod 1 4 1 8 Turbo | eBay


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes they have done this before. i got one at full price and it was less than perfect but i just stuck with it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just going to throw it out there- does anyone know of a paint color that matches the interior plastic in a Cocoa/Light Neutral interior? The ZZP pod is a perfect color match for those with black, medium titanium, or brick interiors, but not the light sand color of the Cocoa/Light Neutral.


----------

